# Phx/tempe Bike Ride



## Jarod24 (Feb 15, 2016)

Alrigh guys! I'm trying to get a ride together in the Phoenix,AZ area. I'm thinking Sunday March 20th. Not positive on exact route yet, I'm thinking somewhere in the Tempe area. Maybe ride a loop and end somewhere to get some grub and brews. Let me know if your interested or have any suggestions. Thanks


----------



## Awhipple (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm interested. I could bring myself and at least two others. Tempe town lake might be good then Mill ave.


----------



## Jarod24 (Feb 15, 2016)

Awhipple said:


> I'm interested. I could bring myself and at least two others. Tempe town lake might be good then Mill ave.




Awesome Aaron! I'll keep ya updated for sure


----------



## Eric (Feb 15, 2016)

If you guys get a ride going out here it would not take much to get me to come out and bring a few folks.  The circle city riders will support you.


----------



## Jarod24 (Feb 15, 2016)

Eric said:


> If you guys get a ride going out here it would not take much to get me to come out and bring a few folks.  The circle city riders will support you.




You live in the valley here? Yeah I'd like to get a monthly ride going. Maybe not so much during the summer months though. Haha


----------



## Pantmaker (Feb 16, 2016)

I might be out of town, but if not I'm there.


----------



## z-bikes (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm interested. I'm up in Surprise so it will be a hike to get there but should be doable. How long of a ride are you planning?


----------



## Jarod24 (Feb 18, 2016)

z-bikes said:


> I'm interested. I'm up in Surprise so it will be a hike to get there but should be doable. How long of a ride are you planning?




Awesome if you can make it. I'm not sure yet. Was actually going to scout out some routes this Sunday. How long you think would be good? I'm thinking a few miles then at the end hit up a place to grab food and a drink if people want to.


----------



## Jarod24 (Feb 18, 2016)

If anyone is interested in cruising with me this coming Sunday or know of any good routes just let me know


----------



## azbug-i (Feb 21, 2016)

We will be there!


----------



## Jarod24 (Feb 21, 2016)

Alright so I went out for a little ride today kinda scouting out a good route. The plan is to meet at Herberger Park, there is parking there that should be good for everyone. Then we'll cruise thru the neighbors in that area a few miles then start heading back toward the park about 1 mile before we hit the park there is place called OHSO brewery. Figured we could stop and relax and grab a drink or food. The path back from there runs along the canal. And runs all the way back the the park. It's dirt, not bad though. Let me know what everyone thinks on this.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 21, 2016)

So your talking N. Phoenix, Central Ave and Dunlap area?


----------



## Jarod24 (Feb 21, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> So your talking N. Phoenix, Central Ave and Dunlap area?




56th st and Indian school
Arcadia area


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 21, 2016)

Good luck guys.  Enjoy!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 21, 2016)

RIDE ON! Next time im down visiting my folks in Mesa I will look ya up...Might have to ship a vintage bike down there  now...RIDE-ON!


----------



## Jarod24 (Feb 21, 2016)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> RIDE ON! Next time im down visiting my folks in Mesa I will look ya up...Might have to ship a vintage bike down there  now...RIDE-ON!



Defiantly man, let me know. I wanna get a ride going every month. Probably skip a few summer months though


----------



## Jarod24 (Feb 22, 2016)

Just wanted to add that the OHSO brewery resteraunt is actually a bicycle themed place and literally backs to that canal area. They have a bunch of bike racks and a large outside patio area.


----------



## Awhipple (Feb 22, 2016)

Sounds good! Looks like a cool place.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 22, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> ... The plan is to meet at Herberger Park, ... Then we'll cruise thru the neighbors... then start heading back toward the park  ... The path back from there runs along the canal. And runs all the way back the the park. It's dirt, not bad though. Let me know what everyone thinks on this.




I ride on dirt paths all the time; but I don't on old tires..
Schwalbe fat franks


----------



## Jarod24 (Feb 22, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> I ride on dirt paths all the time; but I don't on old tires..
> Schwalbe fat franks
> View attachment 288520View attachment 288521View attachment 288524




Haha we won't be going off any jumps. Most of the cruise will be thru some nice neighborhoods.


----------



## Jarod24 (Mar 13, 2016)

One week out guys!!!!! Hope to see a lot of you guys out there!! Meeting about 1030/11 at herberger park.


----------



## Awhipple (Mar 14, 2016)

I'll be there! What are the major crossroads for the park.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 14, 2016)

Awhipple said:


> I'll be there! What are the major crossroads for the park.




https://local.yahoo.com/info-19983454-gr-herberger-park-phoenix


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 14, 2016)

Will be out there for the Lucas Oil Shortcourse off road races at Firebird...wish I had time to make the ride...


----------



## Jarod24 (Mar 14, 2016)

Awhipple said:


> I'll be there! What are the major crossroads for the park.




56th st and Indian school


----------



## dougfisk (Mar 18, 2016)

FWIW - If anyone was looking for the opportunity to punch me in person - this is your chance!  :eek:


----------



## dougfisk (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## dougfisk (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## dougfisk (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## dougfisk (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## dougfisk (Mar 18, 2016)

http://davidwrighthouse.org/


----------



## dougfisk (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## dougfisk (Mar 18, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> Just wanted to add that the OHSO brewery resteraunt is actually a bicycle themed place and literally backs to that canal area. They have a bunch of bike racks and a large outside patio area.
> 
> View attachment 288374




....and DOGS ARE WELCOME in the outdoor seating area...


----------



## mrg (Mar 18, 2016)

Looks like a lot of good stops, put some miles on those vintage bikes, have fun!


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Mar 18, 2016)

I wish I could attend but will be busy this time. Hopefully I'll have my 1940s Hawthorne Comet ready for the next ride.


----------



## Jarod24 (Mar 19, 2016)

Hope to see you all there tomorrow morning. I'll be getting there right about 1030. Probably hang out in the parking lot til about 11 then head out. If your coming and your going to be late just shoot me a text or call me. 480 427 8166 thanks


----------



## dougfisk (Mar 19, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> Hope to see you all there tomorrow morning. I'll be getting there right about 1030. Probably hang out in the parking lot til about 11 then head out. If your coming and your going to be late just shoot me a text or call me. 480 427 8166 thanks




See you there!


----------



## azbug-i (Mar 19, 2016)

Gonna be there! Me, diana, our friend enrique, and maybe my dad too!


----------



## dougfisk (Mar 19, 2016)

azbug-i said:


> Gonna be there! Me, diana, our friend enrique, and maybe my dad too!




What, Mom can't make it?    ...And the dog?


----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 19, 2016)

Nice work Jarod, you guys and gals have fun. Doug, thanks for the historical posts, great stuff.


----------



## azbug-i (Mar 19, 2016)

Doug, my mom is here in tucson visiting my grandma and grandpa and damn id bring bingley if i could haha! Look forward to seeing you and jarod!


----------



## Jarod24 (Mar 20, 2016)

First ride was a success besides a couple minor bumps in the road. Haha


----------



## Jarod24 (Mar 20, 2016)

Mores pics to come, thanks to dougfisk, awhipple, pantmaker, AZBug, and john all the Cabers that made it out. Appreciate it. Had a great time!


----------



## Jarod24 (Mar 20, 2016)

Had a group of 15 and rode about 8 1/2 miles


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 20, 2016)

Looks like everyone had a great time. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Jarod24 (Mar 20, 2016)

Pantmaker has some good pics. I'm sure he will post soon. We had a flat tire and we were unprepared haha. Luckily a couple passing by on a bike had a tube and pump and We also had a mishap with a bike lock and not having a key haha. Yep, it was me haha. A very eventful day!


----------



## Awhipple (Mar 20, 2016)

Great ride! Bike people are the best. One flat tire and random couple riding by gave us a tube and everyone was able to get riding again. Thanks Jarod for getting this started. It might be too hot to get another one going but come winter we should definitely try to do one every month.


----------



## Awhipple (Mar 20, 2016)

One broken seat post bolt also. Doug had a good fix for that also, just swap out bikes for one of his.


----------



## Jarod24 (Mar 20, 2016)

Yeah, it was even alittle hot today. Of course last weekend was high 70s and this weekend is in the 90s. We will  see what it's like mid April. Possibly a ride next month.


----------



## azbug-i (Mar 21, 2016)

I missed much of the ride unfortunately but it was still a blast. 

I got a couple pics too


----------



## dougfisk (Mar 21, 2016)

Amanda:  You are pretty sneaky with that camera... one never knows who is watching!  :eek:

Thanks and well done.


----------



## Pantmaker (Mar 21, 2016)

Here's a group shot from our Phoenix ride minus Amanda and her crew (met them all later). I had an absolute blast meeting all of you good people. We had quite the adventure: pit stop at Doug's house, celebrity home tour, flat tires with no tubes or pumps, bikes locked together with no keys, good food, good beer, cool bikes. Life is good.


----------



## azbug-i (Mar 21, 2016)

Haha sorry doug hope you dont mind!

Andrew great pics!


----------

